# Ever used a Roofing Stapler?



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone ever stapled shingles. I live in manitoba where the wind is strong, and the temerature changes from -30 to plus 10 in a day. I have yet to see a roof in my area done with staples. 

I am wondering if they have the holding power of nails? Would you save any time/money over a coil nailer without affecting your workmanship?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

No No No. Do not use staples. There is a reason you have seen no one using them.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

I use one quite a bit, just not for roofing. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

I seen one on the paslode website site, your gonna need a hose and compressor anyways, so I see your point. I also see they paslode has a cordless roofing nailer now, pretty pricy tho


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

NO stapleing shingles or anything on a roof.(maybe felt)


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We used Bostitch staplers for years and never lost a shingle. Even 3 tabs in straight line winds on a 10/12. Didn't lose one.

A good shingle and proper placement is more important than the fastener. Once they seal, they should not come off.

Have switched to Hitachi nailers about 10 years ago. Much easier to get nowadays.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I also used to staple roofs. never had a problem.

Have you ever stripped a mobile home roof off that was stapled? I did and after that I purchased roofing staplers.

That being said, the market today seems to want us all to use nails. Bostich and Hitachi seems to be the favorites around here. I have a Porter Cable that works well, but I don't do but one or two shed roofs a year.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have stripped some mobile homes and that was why they where being reroofed. It could have been the shingles, light weight or poor quality. IMO a staple does not hold as well as a roofing nail. If staples are used it is very important that they are not over set, I do believe if they are it creates a weak spot in the shingle. Even with felt if I really what it to hold I will use some roofing nails. 

Randy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

The main reasoning for using staples is I build alot of kids playhouses. I have used a 18ga cabinet stapler to tack the shingles in between rafters, this way I don't have nails/staples sticking trhough the roof decking (Usually 1/2" or better). I also using roofing nails in each rafter. I have yet to lose a shingle, and I transport these things about 100-200 miles on an open trailer. For me i guess its not totally worth it...

Overall are there any benifits to using a stapler over a coil nailer? I have yet to see anything on canadian made shingles showing you how to install with staples.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was wondering if anyone ever stapled shingles. I live in manitoba where the wind is strong, and the temerature changes from -30 to plus 10 in a day. I have yet to see a roof in my area done with staples.
> 
> I am wondering if they have the holding power of nails? Would you save any time/money over a coil nailer without affecting your workmanship?


As with many things, the installer is as important as that which is being installed.

Fasteners which are improperly placed will result in higher rate of blow off.

The roofing stapler was on the market before the roofing nailer. It was fast compared to hand nailing. When the coil nailers first started making their way into roofing it was typical to see a box of coil nails for $65 and the nailers for $400. Staples were significantly cheaper and the staplers were able to fend of the nailers due the cost factor.

Eventually the price of coil nails and nailers came down. There is an argument that nails have better holding power. Combine that with the availability and current nail price and staplers have no advantage.

At their lowest point coil nails ran about $1/sq of installed roof based on a box covering +/- 20 squares.

Playhouses being what they are, may have other interests (safety) that preempt optimum performance. A cabinet staple isn't the same as a roofing staple anyway.


----------



## shed builder (Oct 8, 2006)

I build playhouses as well. I'm using and have used for years senco's pw 50 wide crown stapler. I use a 5/8 " leg staple and on 1/2" or 7/16" osb it doesn't poke through. I put about 6 staples per shingle and seldom have a blow off.


----------

